# Weihnachts Geschenk



## HiroNakamura4 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen !  ,
Weihnachten liegt ja vor der Tür und ich möchte meinen Bruder gerne einen neuen Gaming Laptop 
zu Weihnachten schenken! , nur leider bin ich ein ziemlicher töpel wenn es um sowas wie PC´s oder
Laptop geht.Ich bräuchte bitte euren rat! , damit das Geschenk auch ein erfolg wird !.

Ich habe auf Otto.de diesen Laptop gefunden
https://www.otto.de/p/omen-17-cb026...on-69-euro-1132851440/#variationId=1132851441
von Omen und ich selber habe den eindruckt das er gut ist , aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung ob er wirklich gut ist.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob er gut oder eher schlecht ist? Mein Bruder spielt gerne Thewichter3 oder GTA V , es sollte also schön aussehen und auch gut
laufen.Und falls jemand fragt wieso otto.de? na da kann man einfach die Finanzierungen machen , hab damit schon sehr gut
Erfahrungen mit gemacht .

MfG
Hiro Nakamura


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2020)

Also, der ist auf jeden Fall stark genug für die Spiele. Der Prozessor ist gut, die Grafikkarte ist im Laptop-Sektor nicht die beste, aber schon mehr als nur "Mittelklasse" und für Full-HD mehr als stark genug. Es kann sein, dass bei manchen sehr anspruchsvollen Games die maximale Detailstufe nicht gut läuft, aber wenn man dann ein bisschen bei den Details runtergeht, dann klappt es gut und sieht auch kaum schlechter aus.

Was ich nicht sagen kann ist, ob vielleicht ein anderes Laptop für einen ähnlichen Preis besser wäre. STÄRKER wird keines sein, das würde eher 1400€ und mehr kosten. Aber es kann sein, dass ein anderes Notebook etwas besser verarbeitet ist, oder bei Last leiser ist. Die HP Omen sind aber meistens recht gut.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (9. Dezember 2020)

Was hat denn dein Bruder derzeit, weiß du das?


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hi!;
wenn ich mich nicht irre benutzt er diesen hier ->
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...f+gaming/asus+tuf+gaming+fx505dt+hn635+673576
wobei er ziemlich laut wird beim spielen wie u.a. League of Legends oder GTA V.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Hi!;
> wenn ich mich nicht irre benutzt er diesen hier ->
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...f+gaming/asus+tuf+gaming+fx505dt+hn635+673576
> wobei er ziemlich laut wird beim spielen wie u.a. League of Legends oder GTA V.


Das HP ist deutlich schneller. Wie das mit der Lautstärke ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber Notebooks sind natürlich lauter als PCs mit einer Gaming-Grafikkarte, da ja nicht viel Platz für eine Kühlung ist. Da müssen die Lüfter sehr schnell drehen, und das hört man.

Du kannst aber vlt noch einen Notebook-Kühler dazuschenken. Die gibt es für 15-30€, da kommt das Notebook drauf, hat "unten" dann mehr Luft, und 2-4 Lüfter unterstützen das. Das sind dann große Lüfter, so dass die relativ langsam und leise sind.  


Ich sehe aber grad, dass das HP-Notebook Ende März erst lieferbar sein soll ^^


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi,okay danke schön ! Gibts
Nich Tipps?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Hi,okay danke schön ! Gibts
> Nich Tipps?



je nach dem, wie die Lieferbarkeit aussieht, würde ich lieber eine Art Gutschein schenken und dann kaufen, wenn die Lage entspannt ist. Derzeit geht es bei Gamer-Hardware nämlich drunter und drüber. Man bekommt praktisch GAR keine bezahlbare Grafikkarte mehr, selbst Einsteiger-Modelle wie die GTX 1650 Super, die vor 4-5 Wochen noch 150 Euro kostete, sind quasi ausverkauft und da, wo sie in Shops noch gelistet sind auf 200 Euro und mehr gestiegen - und mit "gelistet" meine ich "unbekannter Liefertermin". Verfügbare Modelle kosten schon 240-250€ und mehr. Eine gute "obere Mittelklasse"-Gamerkarte wie die AMD RX 5700 XT (etwas schnell als eine RTX 2060 Super, die es aber eh nicht mehr gibt) stieg von 340 auf nun über 400 Euro, und ist inzwischen auch praktisch ausverkauft.  

Auch Komplett-PCs sind daher natürlich teurer geworden - in einem PC, der vor 4-5 Wochen noch 600 Euro kostete, steckt eine Grafikarte, die inzwischen 100-200€ teurer geworden ist - also wird auch der PC nun eher 700-800€ kosten...  und bei Gaming-Notebooks könnte es ähnlich aussehen, dass DIE Modelle, die ab Lager lieferbar sind, deutlich teurer geworden sind - das hab ich aber nicht so genau beobachtet.


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ja ein Gutschein ist schön und gut aber ich möchte ihn gerne eine Freude machen,vielleicht gibts sogar ein lappi , mit dem man Cyberpunk2077 spielen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Ja ein Gutschein ist schön und gut aber ich möchte ihn gerne eine Freude machen,vielleicht gibts sogar ein lappi , mit dem man Cyberpunk2077 spielen kann?



Ja, das bei Otto wäre geeignet, aber das gibt es ja aktuell nicht lieferbar. Du kannst allgemein mal drauf achten: Eine Nvidia RTX 2060 oder 2070, das reicht definitiv. Und da gibt derzeit noch Notebooks unter 1500€, manche mit einer RTX 2060 sogar unter 1000€ - es kann aber enger werden, je näher Weihnachten rückt.


ps: bei Otto ist aber bei Laptops KEINE 0%-Finanzierung möglich...


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hey , irgendwie kam meine Antwort nicht durch, also ein Gutschein  wäre schon gut aber ich würde ihn gerne ein laptop schenken also zu Weihnachten, vielleicht auch einen der cyberpunk 2077 packt ??


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Hey , irgendwie kam meine Antwort nicht durch, also ein Gutschein  wäre schon gut aber ich würde ihn gerne ein laptop schenken also zu Weihnachten, vielleicht auch einen der cyberpunk 2077 packt ??????



Ich hatte dazu doch geantwortet ^^


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ja mit meinen Handy wird hier gelegentlich die seite blöd geladen 
ich habe jetzt noch diesen lapi gefunden
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_medion-erazer®-beast-x10-md61951-2682625.html
was sagst du zu dem? habe gelesen das alle lieber asus oder hp wollen , aber der sieht doch nicht schlecht aus oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Ja mit meinen Handy wird hier gelegentlich die seite blöd geladen
> ich habe jetzt noch diesen lapi gefunden
> https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_medion-erazer®-beast-x10-md61951-2682625.html
> was sagst du zu dem? habe gelesen das alle lieber asus oder hp wollen , aber der sieht doch nicht schlecht aus oder?


ja, erstaunlich, dass der noch direkt lieferbar ist ^^  Wegen des Lockdowns würde ich den dann an Deiner Stelle per Versand bestellen.


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (13. Dezember 2020)

Also sollte ich mir den holen? was meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Also sollte ich mir den holen? was meinst du?



Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall gut für die gebotene Hardware.

Du kannst aber auch ein Notebook mit einer RTX 2060 nehmen von einer "bekannteren" Marke, un auch zB von HP gibt es eines mit einer RXT 2070, Core i5 10000, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD für sogar nur 1300€: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_hp-omen-15-ek0302ng-2665764.html   schau auch bei Saturn, die gehören ja zusammen, oft gibt es die Produkte bei beiden zu dem Preis.


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (13. Dezember 2020)

Der sieht auch gut aus , hat die taste auch rgb? und packt der cyberpunk 2077 ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Der sieht auch gut aus , hat die taste auch rgb?


 Das kann ich da nicht genau sehen - beleuchtet sind die Tasten, aber ich weiß nicht, ob auch RGB. Ein ähnliches Modell (Omen 15-ek mit einer anderen Modellnummer) hat nur eine rote Beleuchtung.



> und packt der cyberpunk 2077 ?


  ja, auf jeden Fall. Selbst mein Notebook mit einr GTX 1650 schafft es   natürlich nur bei niedrigen Details. In meinem PC hab ich eine RTX 2060 Super, die ist ca so stark wie eine RTX 2070. Ich spiele es in WQHD bei höheren Details problemlos. Bei dem Notebook wäre es ja nur Full-HD.


ps: 15 oder 17 Zoll ist egal?


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (13. Dezember 2020)

hm wäre schon wenn er die farben wechseln könnte bei den tasten, also wurde der Omen laptop 2077 ohne probleme abspielen? 
sonst wurde ich den bestellen und von der größe 15-17 ist egal aber größer ist immer gut


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> hm wäre schon wenn er die farben wechseln könnte bei den tasten, also wurde der Omen laptop 2077 ohne probleme abspielen?
> sonst wurde ich den bestellen und von der größe 15-17 ist egal aber größer ist immer gut



Alle Laptops mit einem Core i5 oder Core i7 als CPU und einer RXT 2060 oder 2070 sollten Cyberpunk 2070 seht gut darstellen können. Ich würde nur aufpassen, dass der Laptop 16GB RAM hat und nicht nur 8GB


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (13. Dezember 2020)

also kann ich bedenkenlose diesen hier jetzt bestellen?
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...=AFF_Startseite&emid=5fd68d5b39f50724a4047175
oder eher den hier?
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_medion-erazer®-beast-x10-md61951-2682625.html


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> also kann ich bedenkenlose diesen hier jetzt bestellen?
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...=AFF_Startseite&emid=5fd68d5b39f50724a4047175
> oder eher den hier?
> https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_medion-erazer®-beast-x10-md61951-2682625.html



Der Medion hat die etwas schnellere CPU, und die Version der Grafikkarte ist auch ein bisschen besser als beim HP. Und es hat mehr SSD-Speicher. Aber ob das den Aufpreis wirklich wert ist, kann ich schwer sagen. FALLS du weißt, ob er lieber 15 oder 17 Zoll hätte, würde ich es davon abhängig machen.


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hm so eine schwere Entscheidung , ich möchte heute gerne einen bestellen nur ich will nichts falsches bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Hm so eine schwere Entscheidung , ich möchte heute gerne einen bestellen nur ich will nichts falsches bestellen



Falsch sind die alle nicht - was man nie wissen kann ist, ob einer vlt. etwas leiser als der andere ist. Aber von seinem Notebook mit einer GTX 1650 sind beide Modelle ein großer Sprung.


----------



## HiroNakamura4 (14. Dezember 2020)

Welche von beiden wurdest du den nehmen? normalerweise ist der Teure der Bessere eigentlich...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2020)

HiroNakamura4 schrieb:


> Welche von beiden wurdest du den nehmen? normalerweise ist der Teure der Bessere eigentlich...



Der ist halt auf jeden Fall etwas schneller. Wenn es egal ist, ob er den Aufpreis auch wirklich wert ist, dann nimm den ruhig.


----------

